# Temperature issues



## GeoffB (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a new Rancilio Silvia, and the espresso comes out at a very variable temperature, but always seems too cold - usually between 45 and 60 degrees. Has anyone had a similar issue?

I've tried a few obvious things, like preheating the machine and the cup. Even if I put the cup under the group head without the porta-filter it has never come at at more than 80 degrees, often less.

I've read that the water is supposed to be in the mid-90s when it hits the coffee, so how can the coffee be 40-50 degrees cooler 30 seconds later?

I'd be very grateful for any suggestions. The shop where I bought it isn't being very helpful...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

the temp of espresso when its hits the cup will never bit mid 90s.

boilers are set to 93 to 96 ish normally, after that water hits the coffee puck and extracts coffee and hits a cup it will not be 90 plus .

You Silvia has a dead band of about 10 c in terms of extraction temperature as well , are you temp surfing, when are you pulling the shot in terms of the boiler light going on and off


----------



## GeoffB (Aug 13, 2020)

@Mrboots2u I am temp surfing. This is what I'm doing:

1. warming up the machine

2. turning brew button until light goes on (putting the cup and porta-filter to warm them up)

3. once the light goes off. I start a timer at this point. I am waiting 30 sec (precisely 30 sec, meanwhile I tamp the coffee)

4. then, I turn the brew button on again for 5 sec, light is off (no portafilter, time in timer: 35 sec)

5. put the porta-filter + coffee in place and brew the coffee for about 30 sec, light is still off (I start brew at 50 sec)

The temperature of the actual coffee is no more than 60 degrees fluctuating quite a lot, once was 45 (that was the lower). I have been following this procedure with no luck. I also tried following the steps described in the user manual.

Thank you!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

GeoffB said:


> 4. then, I turn the brew button on again for 5 sec, light is off (no portafilter, time in timer: 35 sec)


 Your temp-surfing workflow sounds about right. When you flush the group just before brew (stage 4 in your description) - do you first get a mix of water and steam (indicating you are above 100 degrees)? In normal operation of the Silvia, at this point your boiler should overshoot and be above boiling point (this is why you need to flush - to get the boiler from over 100 C to just under 100). So if you get steam at this stage - your machine is probably fine. If you find the coffee too cold, perhaps try to shorten that flush from 5 seconds to just after steam stops coming out. This way you will reduce the cooling and should get hotter coffee.

If at stage 4 you are not getting steam, perhaps your timing is off (though it sounds about right), or maybe your thermostat isn't working as it should. To check this, you can get a cheap thermometer like this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TM-902C-K-Type-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Thermodetector-Meter-Thermocouple-Probes/164306150585?hash=item264168e4b9:g:3IgAAOSweThfG~6Z

You can then connect the thermocouple prove under the screw that connects one of the thermostats to the boiler. This way you will be able to see real time temperature and confirm that your thermostats are working correctly. It will also help your temp surfing, as you will not need to blindly time your shots while guessing the temperature. IMO, It is a very worthy £6 expense while you are using the Silviia without a PID.


----------



## GeoffB (Aug 13, 2020)

@Doram Thank you for your comment. It makes a lot of sense what you are saying. I am getting steam. I will def look into the thermocouple and I will try reducing the cooling step.

Very helpful.

Thanks!


----------

